# Prop diver



## captainmw (Sep 5, 2011)

I need a prop pulled so I can get it over to AccuProp to have repitched. Does anyone know a good, reliable diver who can do the job right?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I can do it and I have the correct gear to do it not just beat it off. Give me a call. 
Ron 850-712-2603


----------

